# winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.



## maritim (23. Jan. 2010)

hallo,

mich würde interessieren, ob es in den wintermonaten 2009/20010 zu verlusten bei euren  fischen gekommen ist.
mit hilfe der umfrage könnte man vielleicht erkennen, wodurch es zu den verlusten kam.


----------



## Torsten. Z (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hallo Maritim,

kann leider nichts an Harken da nichts für meinen Fall dabei ist.

- Filterung im Winter - Ja
- Eisfreiestellen - Ja (ca. 25% des Teiches waren Eisfrei)
- Todesfälle - Nein 

Haben bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht seit dem der Filter durchläuft:
- Keine Verluste im Winter mehr
- Im Frühjahr ist der Filter schneller auf Turen 
- Weniger (bis keine Algen) in der Saison


Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Inken (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hallo Peter!

Eine interessante Umfrage, die der Ursachenforschung bestimmt sehr dienlich ist! 

Für mich kommt sie nur leider etwas zu früh, da der Teich bis auf eine kleine eisfreie Stelle noch dick zugefroren ist. Ob sich darunter Verluste verbergen, kann ich wohl erst nach drei Wochen Tauwetter sagen. Und wenn die Kälte weiter so streng bleibt, ist die Umfrage bis dahin wohl dicht.. 

Was aber nicht heißen soll, dass andere hier nicht schon etwas beitragen können!


----------



## maritim (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

hallo linken, 

ich habe keine zeitliche begrenzung für die umfrage gemacht.
sollte sich die umfrage nach einer gewissen zeit automatisch schließen, dann wird uns sicher das tolle moderatorenteam  helfen können.

da ich schon anfang 2009 und anfang 2010 von meinem koihändler und von teichfreunden erfahren habe, das es zu großen verlusten an den teichen gekommen ist, möchte ich der sache etwas tiefer auf den grund gehen.


----------



## maritim (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

hallo torsten,

sei froh, das du keinen haken setzen musstest.

bei der umfrage geht es nur darum festzustellen, wo es am häufigsten zu todesfällen gekommen ist.

@ alle

wenn einer von euch in einem anderen forum unterwegs ist, dann wäre es toll, wenn ihr dort die gleiche  umfrage startet.

später können wir dann alles auswerten.


----------



## axel (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hallo Peter 

So richtig Aussagekräftig wirds ja erst wenn das Eis wieder vom Teich ist.
Im Moment kann ich noch nix sehen .

lg
axel


----------



## maritim (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

@ axel

es gab ja schon einige berichte von verlusten.
und es werden sicher noch einige berichte in laufe der nächsten zeit folgen, wenn in einigen regionen das eis verschwunden ist.

habe bewusst so früh die umfrage gestarte, damit wir auch die ersten fälle aus 2010 miterfassen können

anfang 2009 liegt ja schon fast ein jahr zurück und da kann sicher auch einiges bericht werden.


----------



## Christine (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hallo Peter,

sehr interessant - aber meinst Du nicht, es wäre interessant, die vier Antwortmöglichkeiten nochmal ohne Todesfälle zu haben?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Ja,
irgendwie fehlt mir auch Winterfilterung *ohne* Todesfälle. Aber Eis habe ich auch auf dem Teich


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Na da können wir uns unseren beiden Vorrednern (-schreibern) nur anschliessen . 

Bis jetzt lässt eine geschlossene Eisdecke (bis auf die Löcher um die Sprudler) keine Aussage zu .

Und die Antwortmöglichkeiten "ohne Todesfälle" fehlen uns auch - wir hoffen doch, uns hier eintragen zu können . Vielleicht kannst Du noch nachbessern bei der Abfrage .


----------



## marcus18488 (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hallo, 

ich würde sehr gerne an der Umfrage teilnehmen, doch mir fehlt wie auch meinen Vorschreibern der Punkt "ohne Todesfälle". 
Bis mitte März oder später hab ich in meiner Gegend nicht die Gelegenheit unter das Eis zu schauen.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## maritim (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

meiner meinung nach brauchen wir keine antworten ohne todesfälle.
wichtig ist unter welchen gegebenheiten todesfälle entstanden sind.

wenn zb. das ergebnis so ausschaut, dann ist klar welche gebenheiten man schaffen sollte.

winterfilterung mit todesfällen              1%

keine winterfilterung mit todesfällen  40%

eisfreie stelle(n) mit todesfällen         19%

keine eisfreie stelle(n) mit todesfällen 40%


oder vielleicht schaut das ergebnis auch so aus, dann wissen wir auch was man in zukunft ändern muss

winterfilterung mit todesfällen              30%

keine winterfilterung mit todesfällen  30%

eisfreie stelle(n) mit todesfällen         5%

keine eisfreie stelle(n) mit todesfällen 35%


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*



maritim schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach brauchen wir keine antworten ohne todesfälle.
> wichtig ist unter welchen gegebenheiten todesfälle entstanden sind.




Leider nein ... denn wenn bei den Ergebnis, welches Du als eindeutig bezeichnest, nur wenige abgestimmt haben, weil die viel grössere Anzahl der Forianer gar keine Todesfälle hatte, dann würde ich daraus nicht schliessen, dass es am durchlaufenden Filter etc. liegt. 

Ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis gibt es nur, wenn man es in Zusammenhang mit den Fällen setzen kann, in denen nichts "passiert" ist. Und wenn sich dann eine relevante Anzahl ergibt, kann man einen Zusammenhang vermuten.


----------



## Christine (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hi Peter,

hier haben wir - so glaube ich - einen kleinen Denkfehler. Jetzt sind die alle Todesfälle 100% - und Du schlüsselst nur auf, wie sich die Teicharten aufteilen - wenn jetzt alle Todesfälle mit Winterfilterung die Teilnahme verweigern, was weisst Du dann?

Um ein halbwegs aussagekräftiges Ergebnis zu bekommen,  musst Du die Anzahl der Todesfälle auf die Gesamtzahl der jeweiligen Filterart umlegen. 

Beispiel: Nur 5% aller Winterfilterer haben Todesfälle, aber 50% aller Teiche ohne eisfreie Stellen haben Todesfälle. Dann kannst Du Deine Schlüsse daraus ziehen.


----------



## newbee (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hallo Peter

dazu kann ich gar nicht Antworten Fische sind ja alle in der IH


----------



## Olli.P (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hallo,

da ich nun auch 2 Koi verloren habe  , mach ich mal den Anfang...... 

Zu den Verlusten:

Nr. 1 haben wir nach dem ersten Tauwetter entdeckt, als der Teich wieder eisfrei war.

Nr. 2 ist ein wenig ungewöhnlich da dieser Koi gestern in der Zeit von 15.30-22.00Uhr über den Skimmer "ohne" Skimmertopf in den Pumpenschacht und dann durch die Pumpe gegangen ist.

Mir stellt sich hier die Frage: War er schon Tod und ist aufgestiegen?? 
Denn am Nachmittag schwebten alle noch durch den Teich knapp über dem Teichgrund. 
Oder warum ist dieser Koi in die Oberen Wasserschichten in den Skimmeranschluss geschwommen?? 
Hätte er nicht eigentlich vor der Pumpe fliehen können??
Denn der PS bietet eigentlich noch genug Raum für so einen kleinen Koi, der am Nachmittag noch quietschfidel war........ 

Und jetzt an der Umfrage Teilnehm.......................


----------



## Teichtaucher (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hallo,

Also Todesfälle habe ich "bisher" noch keine!! Aber schon 2 Kois rausgefischt die nun in der Waschküche sind und denen es so ganz gut geht....aber da das Eis etwas getaut ist und die Offene Stelle im Teich größer geworden ist habe ich schon den nächsten unter dem Eis entdeckt...... lebt noch versuche ihn irgendwie rauszubekommen aber diesmal wird es schwierig werden da das Eis an der Stelle sehr dick ist.....und einen habe ich auch schon wieder gesehen wie er am Loch geguckt hat....wenn ich den erwische kommt er auch raus und in die Waschküche....und ich denke wenn der Winter mal vorbei ist dann ist der Teich leer und der Rest der Kois totbeten:beten:beten:beten
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## maritim (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

@ alle 

leider bin ich nicht der held im schreiben und bei erstellen von umfragen.
es wäre wirklich toll, wenn ihr das mit der umfrage selber hand nehmen würdet, damit sie euren vorstellungen entspricht.




liebes  moderatorenteam,

seid bitte so lieb und schließt meine umfrage bis die user eine neue erstellt haben.

im fred stehen ja viele anregungen wie eine umfrage ausschauen könnte.
aber bitte meine umfrage nicht einfach abändern, weil das nur flickwerk wäre!

wenn die neue umfrage von euch oder den usern eingestellt wurde, dann kann meine umfrage gelöscht werden.

danke für eure mühe


----------



## Dodi (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hallo Peter,

Wieso schließen?
Das ist doch Dein "Baby", diese Umfrage! - Die kann doch trotzdem so weiterlaufen, wenn es Dir darum geht, die Todesfälle zu bestimmten Teichsituationen festzustellen.

An anderer Stelle kann ja nach Bedarf noch eine weitere Umfrage gestartet werden mit den weiteren Punkten, die hier bereits angesprochen wurden und evtl. noch zusätzlichen.


----------



## Clovere (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

ich habe eisfrei ( eisfreie Stelle ) und keine Todesfälle


----------



## maritim (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

hallo dodi,

ich sehe das nicht so eng.
ein forum ist eine gemeinschaft und wenn es der gemeinschaft wichtig ist, das was ausführlicher untergliedert wird, dann kann es doch gemacht werden.

wozu brauchen wir tausend umfragen, wenn man alles gewünschte in einer umfrage unterbringen kann, was der gemeinschaft wichtig ist.

ich sehe es positiv, weil ich einen kleinen stein ins rollen gebracht habe.
ist doch toll, das sich die user darüber gedanken machen und es überarbeitet neu einstellen.
hauptsache wir können den einem oder anderen user/ neuling etwas damit helfen.

also keine scheu und stellt eine neue umfrage ein und löscht den ersten gehversuch.


----------



## Christine (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hi,

ich denke, wir sollten hier mal lieber Vorschläge sammeln, welche Struktur für die Umfrage wirklich sinnvoll ist. Ich denke, um  wirklich aussagefähige Daten zu bekommen, ist eine einfache Umfrage mit max. 10 Antwortvarianten nicht ausreichend. 

Aber ich denke, das Thema ist wirklich interessant genug, um weiter verfolgt zu werden.


----------



## Annett (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Guten Abend.

Damit dieses interessante Thema (  Peter) für alle User etwas bringt,  schlage ich mal folgende Möglichkeiten vor und wenn diese ergänzt und/oder für okay befunden werden, erstellt irgendwer sie anschließend so.

Abstimmmöglichkeiten nur 1x für:
-Winterfilterung mit Todesfällen
-Winterfilterung ohne Todesfälle
-Keine Winterfilterung mit Todesfällen
-Keine Winterfilterung ohne Todesfälle
-nur eisfreie Stellen mit Todesfällen
-nur eisfreie Stellen ohne Todesfälle
-keine eisfreien Stellen mit Todesfällen
-keine eisfreien Stellen ohne Todesfälle
-einfacher Eisfreihalter mit Todesfällen
-einfacher Eisfreihalter ohne Todesfälle

EDIT: 
-Teichheizung mit Todesfällen
-Teichheizung ohne Todesfälle
-Teichabdeckung mit Todesfällen
-Teichabdeckung ohne Todesfälle

Bleibt das Problem, dass manch einer auch Kombinationen davon hat. 


Würde das als Möglichkeiten ausreichen?


----------



## maritim (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich denke, wir sollten hier mal lieber Vorschläge sammeln, welche Struktur für die Umfrage wirklich sinnvoll ist. Ich denke, um  wirklich aussagefähige Daten zu bekommen, ist eine einfache Umfrage mit max. 10 Antwortvarianten nicht ausreichend.
> 
> Aber ich denke, das Thema ist wirklich interessant genug, um weiter verfolgt zu werden.





finde deinen beitrag und  vorschlag klasse!


----------



## maritim (26. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*



Annett schrieb:


> Würde das als Möglichkeiten ausreichen?



ich denke , das die möglichkeiten ausreichen müssten.


----------



## Annett (26. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Guten Abend.

Wenn es keine Ergänzungen mehr gibt, würde ich die Umfrage so erstellen.
Ab sofort sind bis 15 Umfragepunkte (Antwortmöglichkeiten) einstellbar.


----------



## koifischfan (26. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Heute mache ich einen Haken bei 'eisfrei ohne Fälle' und in zwei Wochen finde ich einen toten Fisch.
Wie also abstimmen?

Stelle die Umfrage im April, daß sie nicht vom hin und her verfälscht wird.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Sehe ich auch so,
ich warte noch ab bis zumindest das Eis runter ist


----------



## Annett (26. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*



Gutes Argument. Beim alten Teich weiß ich auch noch nicht, wie es wirklich aussieht.


----------



## cixz (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hatten letzte Woche ein paar Tage einen eisfreien Teich. (Niederrhein)
Ich bin ja seit letzen Sommer ein Teichgreenhorn...
Habe die Filterung seit dem ersten Tag unter 5° (im Dez) ausgeschaltet und seit Frost einen Sprudler auf 40cm liegen.
Den ganzen Winter immer eine offene Stelle gehabt.

Habe aber (eben weil Greenhorn) nur 7 Elritzen und 3 Shibukins im Teich.
Letze Woche habe ich 2 Shibukins paddeln sehen.... da war ich schon happy....

Die Elritzen sind ja eher die Schisser... mal sehn ob die sich im Frühjahr zeigen...


----------



## karsten. (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*



> *winterfilterung mit todesfällen  	   	        3  	50,00%
> keine winterfilterung mit todesfällen 		                1 	16,67%
> eisfreie stelle(n) mit todesfällen 		                        5 	83,33%
> keine eisfrei stelle(n) mit todesfällen 		                0 	0%*



Bodenfilter gebremst durchlaufenlassen
+eisfreie Stelle über 10 Jahre bei JEDER Art Winter keine Ausfälle       1  15%

Ich weiß ist rechnerisch nicht ganz richtig  

mfG


----------



## Silberorfe (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hallo, habe mich gerade erst angemeldet.
Das Thema ist für mich brandaktuell, da ich Anfang der Woche, als es hier am Niederrhein etwas getaut hat, der Schnee von der Eisfläche verschwand und auch das Eis in Teilbereichen wegschmolz, ca. 90% meiner Fische tot an der Oberfläche bzw. unter der Eisdecke vorfand.
Sie waren eigenartigerweise über die ganze Teichfläche verteilt, auch in absolut flachen Bereichen, zwischen den __ Binsen, in Pflanzenbereichen, einfach überall. Der körperliche Zustand liess keinerlei Rückschlüsse zu, wohlgenährt, eigentlich sahen sie so aus, als wenn sie erst kurze Zeit vorher verendet wären.
Ich hatte, wie im vorigen Winter auch, der ja zeitweise nicht ohne war, Ende November die Filterung eingestellt, noch mal gesäubert (Pflanzenreste etc.) und dann den Teich sich selbst überlassen. Im vorigen Winter hatte ich nicht einen toten Fisch zu beklagen, und jetzt das.
Übrigens waren auch zwei große __ Frösche dabei. 

Ich wollte Euch ein paar Bilder dazu hochladen, hat aber nicht geklappt (Securitytoken??)

Hat jemand eine Erklärung für dieses Massensterben?


----------



## Annett (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hallo Silberorfe.

Trotz der traurigen Umstände, möchte ich Dich herzlich bei uns im Forum Willkommen heißen. 

Stell Deinen Teich doch mal etwas näher hier vor. Wichtig sind Alter, Größe, Filteranlage, (ehemaliger) Besatz mit Größenangabe und Bilder. Jeder Teich ist anders... vermutlich wird es aber wieder ein Faulgas/Sauerstoffproblem gewesen sein. 

Wenn das Bilderproblem weiterhin vorliegt (Du hast es damit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





versucht?), dann melde Dich bitte im Support, damit wir Dir schnellstmöglich auch diesbezüglich helfen können.


----------



## Silberorfe (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hallo Annett,
hab jetzt ein bisschen rumprobiert und die Bilder auch hochgeladen, leider in falscher Reihenfolge.
Aber egal, Hauptsache Bilder.
An Faulgase glaube ich weniger, zumindestens gibt die Wasserprobe nichts her

Silberorfe


----------



## karsten. (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hallo Silberorfe   :Willkommen2

mein Name ist Karsten...

was für eine Wasserprobe hast Du den durchgeführt um gelöste fischädliche Gase 
auszuschließen ?

mfG


----------



## Silberorfe (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

ok, da hast Du natürlich recht.
Zumindest waren alle anderen Werte ok, die Probe habe ich bei einem Teichbauer durchführen lassen.
Übrigens schwimmen noch einige Fische "normal"

Gruß


----------



## maritim (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

hallo ihr lieben,

es gibt gute nachrichten! ab nächster woche werden die außentemperaturen wieder deutlich steigen und ich hoffe, das der trennt zu noch höheren temperaturen geht.

wir drücken euch alle daumen, flossen, pfoten, das eure eisdecken auf den teichen schnell verschwinden und es zu keinen verlusten von fischen gekommen ist.


----------



## Findling (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hallo Leute,

bin nach laaanger Pause endlich auch mal wieder da.

Für diese Umfrage sind ja schon eine Menge Vorschläge gemacht worden, aber 2 Punkte vermisse ich bisher noch. 

1. Teichgröße (denn bei einem 200 L Teich ist die Gefahr von Verlusten wahrscheinlich größer als bei einem 50 000 L Teich bei gleichen Schutzmaßnahmen - oder nicht?)

2. die Gesamtzahl des Besatzes im Verhältnis zur den Todesfällen. (Wenn ich nur 5 Fische in einem kleinen Teich halte ist 2 Tote (40 %) etwas anderes als bei 200 Fischen 20 Tote (10 %)

Das Ganze auf die nackte Zahl der toten Fische zu reduzieren ergibt meiner Meinung nach keinen aussagekräftigen Sinn. 

Sorry dass ich bei meinem ersten Beitrag seit langem gleich rummosere 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## maritim (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

hallo teichfreunde,

manchmal hat man das gefühl, als wäre man im kindergarten.:evil

mich ruft ein bekannter an, das dessen schrebergartenfreund probleme mit seinen koi hat und ob er mich mal anrufen dürfte.

habe gleich gesagt, das ich ja selber kein profi bin, aber er könne mich dennoch gerne anrufen.

10 minuten später ruft der typ ganz aufgeregt an und erzählt mir, das alle koi tot sind und nur paar goldfische überlebt haben.

habe natürlich gleich gefragt, ob immer eine eisfreistelle im teich war.
natürlich war der teich schon über ein monat komplet zugefroren.

habe gefragt ob er nicht wusste, das immer eine eisfreie stelle im teich sein muss.
dann antwortet er doch eiskalt, das sein örtlicher koihändler ihn auch schon mehrmals darüber informiert hatte.....:evil
aber da er schon soooooooooo viele jahre einen teich hat und nie was passiert ist, sah er keinen sinn, das er für eine eisfreistelle sorgt.

er fragte mich dann, warum in den vergangenen jahren nie was passiert ist....

da mir das ganze gespräch ohnehin schon zu blöde war,:evil gab ich ihm folgende antwort
mein halbes leben habe ich mit jeder frau geschlafen, die ich bekommen konnte.
auf kondome habe ich immer verzichtet und ich frage mich, warum ich mir bei frau nummer 101 aids eingefangen habe...... ist mir unverständlich, weil über jahrzehnte immer als gut ging.

ich hatte einen hals ohne ende auf den typ, weil er alles besser wusste:evil
mit der bitte, das er sich an seinen örtlichen koihändler wenden möchte, habe ich das gespräch beendet.














i


----------



## marja (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*

Hallo

ich kann leider noch nicht sagen ob alle Kois und Goldis überlebt haben. Zumindest habe ich immer ein eisfreies Loch gehabt, mit Luftsprudler oderauch  seit kurzem mit einer Teichheizung. Bin schon total nervös, da der Vorbesitzer gesagt hat, das die alle Winterfit sind. Habe heute mal die Teichtemperatur gemessen, sofern das Thermometer richtig funktioniert hat er mir ca. 1 Grad angezeigt. Ich hatte aber mal was gelesen von mind. 4 Grad. Der Teich hat eine Tiefe von 1m. Ob ich nun bis unten mit dem Teichfühler war, kann ich nicht sagen. Wollte die Fischis auch nicht auf den Boden erschrecken. Kann auch sein das es im oberen Bereich mind. 1 Grad war. 

Sicher kann man sich neue Fischis kaufen, aber ich würde mir nie verzeihen, wenn einige Fischis draufgegangen sind. Ich mag gar nicht daran denken, das diese vielleicht erfroren sind, den ein freies Teichloch war wie gesagt immer. Aber noch bin ich mir nicht sicher, das ich bisher keinen Toten gesehen habe. Aber ich denke dieser Winter hat viele Teiche zugesetzt, oder? Schlimm ist auch, das man dann ggf. seine Erfahrungen auf Kosten der Fische macht. Der Vorbesitzer sagte mir, das man nur ein Stück Styropor mit einem Rohr ins Wasser setzen soll. Ja, das war aber ziemlich schnell zu.Nächsten Winter bin ich aufjedenfall schlauer.
Ich versuche aber optimistisch zu bleiben.

LG Marja


----------



## dersil (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: winterfilterung /eisfreie stelle(n) und todesfälle.*



maritim schrieb:


> da ich schon anfang 2009 und anfang 2010 von meinem koihändler und von teichfreunden erfahren habe, das es zu großen verlusten an den teichen gekommen ist, möchte ich der sache etwas tiefer auf den grund gehen.



Anfang 2009 o.k.
ABER 2010
wer weiß denn jetzt schon, unter der Eisdecke von seinen Verlusten?


----------

